# encfs authentication very slow

## nordic bro

encfs-1.5

fuse-2.7.4

kernel 2.6.34 zen1

when I type in my pw to mount an encfs partition (lvm-based) it takes like about 5 seconds for it to accept/deny.  I've used encfs/fuse for a few years and it used to do this instantaneously.  I always use paranoid mode when creating an encfs partition.

with the fast login the the partitions have a ".encfs5" file; with the slow login it has ".encfs6.xml".

I updated my system awhile back which I believe had installed a marginally newer encfs.  but I also updated to 2.6.34 and enabled all the kernel crypto modules which I had never done before.

so does authentication work slow for other ppl?  short of installing the older rev, and recompiling the kernel, does anyone think those could have something to do with this slow login?  I tried a new partition that wasn't lvm-based and it didn't speed anything up.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

encfs-1.5 is very old, try 1.7.2...

----------

